# Antique Scooter



## HARPO (Jul 17, 2017)

First of all, I collect bicycles...not scooters. But my neighbor had this in her garage and had a Garage Sale where she was going to be putting it in. I bought it from her just because it looked so cool, was all original, and was VERY old...with wheels. 
Any of you knowledgeable people out there have any info you'd like to share on this??

Thanks!


 

 

 

 

 

 


fred


----------



## HARPO (Jul 21, 2017)

No one has a clue on this??????...


----------



## Rambler (Jul 22, 2017)

HARPO said:


> First of all, I collect bicycles...not scooters. But my neighbor had this in her garage and had a Garage Sale where she was going to be putting it in. I bought it from her just because it looked so cool, was all original, and was VERY old...with wheels.
> Any of you knowledgeable people out there have any info you'd like to share on this??
> 
> Thanks!
> fred




Based on construction, I suspect that it is circa 1920's. Aside from that I unfortunately cannot find anything in my archives that conclusively identifies it or its maker. Sorry, wish I could offer more info. on this one.


----------



## HARPO (Jul 23, 2017)

Rambler said:


> Based on construction, I suspect that it is circa 1920's. Aside from that I unfortunately cannot find anything in my archives that conclusively identifies it or its maker. Sorry, wish I could offer more info. on this one.




Thank you the reply. Any info is better than none, and it's now the oldest "wheeled" item I have in the collection!


----------

